
Show HN: A Bag of Resistors - emsal
https://emsal1863.github.io/bag_of_resistors/
======
simonblack
A bag of resistors. I remember those. We all bought at least one.

We also bought a bag of capacitors.

They'd last us for a couple of years. The hardest part was sorting them so we
could find the one(s) that we wanted at the moment.

